

Run Chrome on Linux (with Wine) - dotcoma
http://www.myscienceisbetter.info/2008/09/install-google-chrome-on-linux-using-wine.html

======
junglist313
But why would you want to? Other that testing I can't see any reason to switch
from Firefox.

~~~
dotcoma
testing, for now. I like Firefox, but I if they create a browser which is
simpler and more stable and faster with apps, why not?

I like Firefox, but, frankly, not as much as I like Ubuntu, Gnome, OpenOffice
or Pidgin. (Anyway, via Wine, it sucks).

